# 16" to move, repaint or not



## Investigator (Aug 10, 2017)

Time is here to go and bring my lathes home, they are sitting in a garage shop a few miles away.  I will have to disassemble the lathe to move it.  I had already planned on disassembly enough to replace the felt oil wicks on the spindle.  Looks like I will take it to the major components listed here: http://bluechipmachineshop.com/bc_b...Disassemble-a-South-Bend-Lathe-for-Moving.pdf

I am looking for opinions and advice though on whether I should go ahead and repaint while I have it apart.  Most of what you see that looks like rust is actually oil and dust.

After taking it apart to move, how much more work is there to get it to where I can paint it?   Is it worth it?


----------



## dlane (Aug 10, 2017)

Painting is the easy part , spray or brush. The time consuming part is the paint striping & prep work .
Is that a 16


----------



## Investigator (Aug 10, 2017)

dlane said:


> .....
> Is that a 16



Yes.  117C


----------



## silence dogood (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, paint it.  This also the time to check out any cracks, dings, marks, bearings, etc. and get them fixed.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice lathe , if I had to move it in sections I'd clean and paint it. YUPP they look new then and even smell new too. Ok go for passion pink or slime green lol. 
Machine gray just fits LATHES and mills .


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 10, 2017)

If you have to take it apart to move it you might as well clean and paint.

I have a SB13, and purchased the book and felt it. I plan to take mine apart and do the same. But I started using it and it's my only working lathe. Since using it, I began making a list of details that need attention. I also have a SB9" lathe and I think I am going to start on it first. That way I have at least one lathe working to use to help work on the other.

I would get a drop deck trailer from Sunbelt rentals, make up some skates and roll that puppy out the door and onto the trailer. Take it home, clean it, plug it in and start cutting something. That way you can find out what quirks it has.

toolman_ar


----------



## Investigator (Aug 10, 2017)

toolman_ar said:


> If you have to take it apart to move it you might as well clean and paint.
> 
> I would get a drop deck trailer from Sunbelt rentals, make up some skates and roll that puppy out the door and onto the trailer. Take it home, clean it, plug it in and start cutting something. That way you can find out what quirks it has.
> 
> toolman_ar



it's been sitting for a few years.  I'm a little worried about the oil on the spindle, that's why I was planning to replace the wicks anyway.  Luckily, theres also a 12" Logan to take home as well.

I need to get some good photos, I have a pretty awesome tool gloat post to make.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2017)

Man if that 16 was mine I'd do a full restore on it. Pretty cool lathe!


----------



## Investigator (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm thinking maybe gloss black?


----------



## toolman_ar (Aug 10, 2017)

Investigator,
Sounds like you hit the lathe jack pot!

I was worried about my spindle bearings. I removed the oil get ( spelling?) on one side. Cleaned the resivor and added oil. Plugged it in and then ran it for short periods of time checking the caps for heat. Mine stay cool. But need to be adjusted for proper tolerance. That is number one on my list to fix.

I am having so much fun learning new things, I don't want to stop. But I also don't want to run it too long and brake something important.

toolman_ar


----------



## tq60 (Aug 10, 2017)

If you have a sams club nearby they have a 3 pack or grill cleaner that is 3 quarts with a hand pump sprayer for about 9 bucks.

This stuff is oven cleaner and it will strip the paint and anything else.

Carefully remove all of the nameplates so they will keep their paint then one part at a time you can spray the cleaner on and let it soak then scrub a bit then rinse.

Did our 14.5 and it had layers of crud and paint and we got it to bare metal.

You can use bond for large areas or get the filler that looks like tooth paste that is used for auto body paint work.

We used rust olium shadow gray from lowes as their version thins with acetone the home depot stuff with thinner.

Apply many layers and it will build up and smooth the finish.

Lots of threads regarding the finish.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Aug 11, 2017)

I've had success stripping old dried oil off ways and other parts using a spray bottle of plain old diesel and a variety of scrubbing pads- ranging from green sponges to scotchbright, to cast iron stove top screen, to- 600 grit emery cloth.  Sometimes alternate with rust remover, then flush with diesel. Then wipe down and clean up with acetone, followed by paint thinner. The thinner usually acts as a cleaner to lift any remaining debris off the lathe.  This sequence is kind of complicated. But, you'll be doing multiple passes anyways to get all the old gunk off. Each treatment addresses a different need : dried oil, flash rust, oil base enamel paint, finally trace debris left over from cleaning.

Then the fun starts with undercoater and top coat of your choice!

Figure on a couple of months of time to repaint everything if you disassemble to the level of small parts- there's a lot of stuff bolted onto the bed of a lathe!

Glenn


----------

